# New to plowing: Ram 1500 Lease seems hard to beat.



## velocicaur

Ram currently has some pretty good lease deals running. You can get a 1500 with the HEMI and 4x4 for about 325/mo with taxes and everything with zero down. It is a 2 year/20k mile lease. For the price, I think it is hard to beat. Not to mention that it is brand new, there should be very little maintenance required on it aside from oil changes which is a huge bonus for those of us that are not that handy with a wrench.

I was thinking about tossing on a Snowdogg VMD - their half ton V plow - and just going at it.

See what I could do with it for two years and go from there. If it goes well and I find it enjoyable and the business takes off a little, I can get another one, or a 3/4-1ton and a bigger blade. If it doesn't, well, I can turn in the truck and sell my blade.

However, to get things started, I believe this is a great way to go. Lease a truck, give her a little bit of hell, and turn it back in. There will likely be a few scraps and what not that may have to be paid for at the end, but that comes with buying a new one and getting it fixed too.

I have had leased cars and trucks for personal use in the past, and it was been a great experience. The dealers really do not to seem that much about minor rash/damages as long as you take another vehicle from them.

I believe this may be the best way for a beginner to get started and it offers an exit strategy if it does not work out.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Plow prep on a 1500. And is the dealer gunna sign off on a lease plow trk


----------



## basher

I've put 12K on mine since 1/18/14, what's the cost @ mile on mileage over the the lease agreemnet???


----------



## Whiffyspark

Plus that stupid dial gear selector


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Why even change to oil?


----------



## hansenslawncare

Can you put a plow on the new 1500 Rams? Our local dealer said it will void the warranty. Something about the power steering???


----------



## SnowGuy73

1olddogtwo;1821641 said:


> Why even change to oil?


Haha.

I like your thinking!


----------



## maxwellp

The real ? is will they lease you a 1500 knowing that you are going to put a plow on it and turn it back in?


----------



## basher

I don't know about 1500 but i leased 2500s with plows for a few years. Considering going back to the practice. You don't build any equity but you pay a lot less and and always have a warranty. It can be a 100% write off (check with your accountant) but you lose the deprecation, again ask your accountant which would be the most advantageous for your individual situation.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hmmm, I never once would have guessed that a dealer would lease a truck for commercial use at regular lease rates.......

...Makes phone call to dealer now....


----------



## conifers4

Outside of the obvious wear related issues why would you want the hassle of having a plow set-up installed on a truck you'll only be using for two seasons?


----------



## maxwellp

$4896 A year for a 1500 / 3 years Lease
$7368 A year for a 2500 / 3 years Lease

And no you can not put a plow on it. So says the Dealer here. You can buy it and put a plow on it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

maxwellp;1822254 said:


> $4896 A year for a 1500 / 3 years Lease
> $7368 A year for a 2500 / 3 years Lease
> 
> And no you can not put a plow on it. So says the Dealer here. You can buy it and put a plow on it.


I was quoted a 2014 3500, crew cab short bed SLT, Cummins with Aisian auto and was 590 per month. Their response to the plow was as long as they can't tell it was on there, it doesn't matter to them. But for 590 a month plus tax, I'd just buy it instead.


----------



## basher

John_DeereGreen;1822313 said:


> I was quoted a 2014 3500, crew cab short bed SLT, Cummins with Aisian auto and was 590 per month. Their response to the plow was as long as they can't tell it was on there, it doesn't matter to them. But for 590 a month plus tax, I'd just buy it instead.


Nice truck

How much you plan to put down to get a $560 monthly payment on a 60 month note? That's only around 34K on a 60 month note.

At that cost over three years your total vehicle cost would be $20,160 plus basic maintance, no trans service, etc you wouldn't have the truck long enough for it to matter.

I was told in January on a regular cab long bed gasser, SLT w/ 29R snowplow, 18K a year was [email protected] month with $12xx at signing. My payments are less then that but I have so much equity in my truck it is a no brainer to buy even if I do trade every three years.

Try a independent leasing agent. Request a bid 3 year lease including snow plow, 18K a year.


----------



## velocicaur

Interesting responses.

Well, the truck would be for personal use. I'd pull the boat trailer, camper, and things of that nature. I'd take it to work as often as I could depending on how many miles I have left. I'd just happen to throw a small plow on it too. 

I don't see a problem slapping a plow on it and doing some work. None of this 10 hour shift balls to the wall plowing with a 2 yard salt spreader in the back (though you could probably do that too), "light" plowing, just your basic residential service for 3-4 hours per storm. I'd like to consider it more of a hobby.

As far as leasing a truck for plowing vs. non plowing. I don't see the issue here. Like the other poster said, as long as it comes back to them as you got it, you're all set. You have to pay for any excess wear if it goes bad. What you do with your truck in the time you lease it really doesn't matter much to the dealer as long as the payments are coming and you have insurance on it. 

As far as getting the truck set up, yes, that would cost money for only "two" years of use. However, at the end of two years you're going to get an exact replacement (baring a model overhaul), even then, most of it will transfer over. Rinse and repeat.

For the money, and the reliability (which is extremely key), I do not think you can find another truck that will this better for dollar for dollar. Don't even bring up a used truck because it isn't close.


----------



## maxwellp

What happens when there is a major issue with the drive train and you take it in for warranty? Are you going to be prepared to remove plow for that? Just saying be prepared for extra charges when you turn it in. Is there fine print in the lease saying you can't put a plow on it or anything like that?

If they know that you are going to plow make sure they are 100 % onboard and get that in writing. Then it is all good.


----------



## basher

maxwellp;1822358 said:


> What happens when there is a major issue with the drive train and you take it in for warranty? Are you going to be prepared to remove plow for that? Just saying be prepared for extra charges when you turn it in. Is there fine print in the lease saying you can't put a plow on it or anything like that?
> 
> If they know that you are going to plow make sure they are 100 % onboard and get that in writing. Then it is all good.


Why IMO you should lease it with the plow already installed and (obviously) listed on the paperwork. *Somebody* else will pay the bill if it's leased w/plow on a commercial lease.

Of course every situation's different. I'm not sure you'd get anyone to lease a 1500 dodge w/snowplow for the simple fact unless the factory offers plow prep they don't want the warranty issues. Then there is the power steering issue, with Dodge joining the elec. power steering parade maybe not all plows are suitable.


----------



## TMLGC

The company I worked for back in the late 1990s very early 2000s leased several 3/4 and 1 ton trucks all plow trucks. The boss bought several of them after the lease was up, returned others. 

According to the dealers in my area there are no leases available for 3/4 ton trucks. I wish there was. I only drive about 6-7 thousand miles per year. The only leases available are on the 1/2 ton extended cabs, seem like good deals if leasing and a 1/2 ton works for you.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

basher;1822337 said:


> Nice truck
> 
> How much you plan to put down to get a $560 monthly payment on a 60 month note? That's only around 34K on a 60 month note.
> 
> At that cost over three years your total vehicle cost would be $20,160 plus basic maintance, no trans service, etc you wouldn't have the truck long enough for it to matter.
> 
> I was told in January on a regular cab long bed gasser, SLT w/ 29R snowplow, 18K a year was [email protected] month with $12xx at signing. My payments are less then that but I have so much equity in my truck it is a no brainer to buy even if I do trade every three years.
> 
> Try a independent leasing agent. Request a bid 3 year lease including snow plow, 18K a year.


I'd finance for 72 and put the difference down if I did it. I don't put enough miles on them to make enough difference. I figure a very high maintenance cost into snow removal, so owning doesn't really hurt in maintenance.


----------

